# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Когда же наступит золотой век?

## Грамани дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Предлагаю Вашему вниманию свои размышления на данную тему, очень интересно Ваше мнение

Вопрос о том, когда же в полной мере проявится Золотой Век, будоражит умы многих, интересующихся  ведическими знаниями. Известно о Золотом Веке лишь то, что длиться он должен 10тыс лет, и что он уже наступил с приходом Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху 526 лет назад. Но что-то не видно, чтобы везде-везде-везде воспевали Святые Имена, и люди обнимались с тиграми, и проч, и проч. Тенденции распространения Золотого Века, конечно, налицо, особенно после основания ИСККОН в 1966г, но всё же, когда эта жестокая борьба с невежеством, наконец, увенчается окончательной и бесповоротной победой? Вопрос этот необычайно интересен, и поэтому я несказанно обрадовался, натолкнувшись на подсказку в Законах Ману, ибо по описанной там закономерности можно сделать хоть какие-нибудь предположения.

Итак, Законы Ману, 1 глава, тексты 69-73:

"69. Сказали, [что] четыре тысячи лет [составляют] век Крита; сумерки, предшествующие ему, [имеют] столько же сотен [лет], сумерки последующие — столько же.

70. В другие три [века] с их сумерками — предшествующими и последующими — тысячи и сотни уменьшаются на единицу [в каждом случае].

71. Эти двенадцать тысяч [лет], только что упомянутые как сумма четырех [человеческих] веков называются веком богов.

72. Да будет известно, что сумма тысячи божественных веков — один день Брахмы, столько же — ночь.

73. Те [лишь, которые] знают, что святой день Брахмы оканчивается по [прошествии] тысячи веков [богов] и ночь такова же, [суть именно] люди, знающие, [что такое] день и ночь."

Таким образом получаем, что первая юга (привычное название которой для нас – Сатья, здесь же называемая Крита) длится: 4000 + 400 + 400 = 4800 божественных лет. Трета-юга длится 3000 + 300 + 300 = 3600 божественных лет, Двапара-юга длится 2000 + 200 + 200 = 2400 лет, и Кали-юга длится 1000 + 100 + 100 = 1200 лет. Итого: 4800 + 3600 + 2400 + 1200 = 12 000 божественных лет.

Один божественный год равен 360 человеческим, т.о. выходим на привычные цифры, которые даёт Шрила Прабхупада: например, Кали-юга длится 1200*360 = 432 000 лет.  Нам интересно здесь то, что довольно точно указаны промежутки между югами. Мы, как известно, живем как раз в таком промежутке между Кали-югой и просветом Сатья-юги, временем, когда наступает Золотой Век.

Как известно, длиться он должен 10 000 лет. Осталось сделать простые арифметические расчёты, чтобы подсчитать, какое количество времени будут длиться «сумерки» Золотого Века: 10 000/120*10 = 833 года. Начался Золотой Век с рождения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху в 1486 году. Т.о. Золотой Век должен вступить в полную силу в 1486 + 833 = *2319* году! До наступления Золотого Века осталось всего лишь 2319 – 2012 = *307* лет! Йо-хо! Совсем немного! С чем всех Вас – нас и поздравляю!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Как только узнал о движении ИСККОН так для меня и наступил Золотой век)))

----------


## Митрий

> Осталось сделать простые арифметические расчёты, чтобы подсчитать, какое количество времени будут длиться «сумерки» Золотого Века: 10 000/120*10 = 833 года.


Не до конца ясно, почему формула именно такая. Из стиха 69 вытекает: 10000 / 10 = 1000 лет стыка юг (сумерек).

----------


## Грамани дас

> Не до конца ясно, почему формула именно такая. Из стиха 69 вытекает: 10000 / 10 = 1000 лет стыка юг (сумерек).


Логика изложения Ману-Самхиты следующая: длительность юги - это 100%, плюс 10% на "восход" и 10% на "закат", итого получается, что всего продолжительность юги составляет 120%. Поэтому мы делим на 120. А умножаем на 10, потому что 10% от длительности юги составляют её переходный период (100 от 1000).

Возьмём, к примеру, Кали-югу, - длится 1000 божественных лет. Прибавляем к ней 10% на "восход" эпохи и 10% на "закат" эпохи,  - получается 1000 + 100 + 100 = 1200. Теперь, наша задача из данных по условию 1200 лет найти  её "восход". Делим 1200 на 120% и умножаем на 10%, получаем: 1200/120*10 = 100 божественных лет. Ответ верный :-)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Золотой век это не временной период - это уровень сознания. Он стал возможным с приходом Махапрабху. Когда у преданного возникает желание благодаря хари-нама-санкиртане войти во Враджа-лилу для него наступает Золтой век. Логика Ману-самхиты к этому не имеет никакого отношения. Только логика Гаура-Нитай.

----------


## Митрий

> Логика изложения Ману-Самхиты следующая: длительность юги - это 100%, плюс 10% на "восход" и 10% на "закат"


Если в маха-юге 12000 божественных лет, а не 12000*1,2, то юга-сандхьи должны быть включены в эти 12000 лет. Потому что 12000 - это именно сумма продолжительности 4-х юг без добавления юга-сандхьев.

----------


## Митрий

> Золотой век это не временной период - это уровень сознания. Он стал возможным с приходом Махапрабху. Когда у преданного возникает желание благодаря хари-нама-санкиртане войти во Враджа-лилу для него наступает Золтой век. Логика Ману-самхиты к этому не имеет никакого отношения. Только логика Гаура-Нитай.


Если спутниками Гаура-Нитай был обозначен временной период продолжительностью в 10000 лет, то это утверждение, пожалуй, стоит толковать и в прямом смысле слова. 
Если же в писаниях объясняется, что это не "сатья-юга" в прямом смысле слова, а речь идет об индивидуальном для каждого наступлении "золотого века", пожалуйста, подскажите, где это написано.

----------


## Грамани дас

> Потому что 12000 - это именно сумма продолжительности 4-х юг без добавления юга-сандхьев.


12 тысяч лет это уже с сумерками между югами: без этих сумерек юги длятся: 4 тысячи - Сатья, 3 тысячи - Трета, 2 тысячи - Двапара, и 1 тысячу - Кали.Итого без сумерек получается 4+3+2+1 = 10 тысяч лет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Золотой Век начался с приходом Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Единственное, этот Золотой Век наступает для тех, кто принимает милость Махапрабху, для тех, кто предпочитает оставаться в плену влияния Кали, Золотого Века нет. Но по крайней мере возможность дана, по всему миру можно получить доступ к милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чем не Золотой Век?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Золотой Век начался с приходом Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. *Единственное, этот Золотой Век наступает для тех, кто принимает милость Махапрабху, для тех, кто предпочитает оставаться в плену влияния Кали, Золотого Века нет*. Но по крайней мере возможность дана, по всему миру можно получить доступ к милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чем не Золотой Век?


Вот они золотые слова о Золотом веке. Все что нам нужно об этом знать и без утомительных вычислений. Золотой век это не математика... Сумерки между югами...

Как говорит Джагаданада Пандит в Према виварте - _горера ачар горера прачар лоиле сей пхала пахале_... Вот что для нас по-настоящему важно.

----------


## Дамир

Современники, любят задавать вопрос ради вопроса, *так и давать ответы, ради ответа !*

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Интересные рассчёты. Только не понятно когда наступил золотой век, он наступил с года прихода Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху или он был когда явился Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху?Также не понятно когда вы пишите что он был 526 лет назад и и наступит в 2319 году, он или наступил, или не наступил, надо определиться.

----------


## Грамани дас

> не понятно когда вы пишите что он был 526 лет назад и и наступит в 2319 году, он или наступил, или не наступил, надо определиться.


Моё мнение состоит в том, что сейчас идёт период "восхода", - переходный период из Кали Юги в Золотой век. И судя по Ману-Самхите, этот переходный период будет длиться до 2319 года, после которого Золотой век будет проявлен в полной мере

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Моё мнение состоит в том, что сейчас идёт период "восхода", - переходный период из Кали Юги в Золотой век.


А какие признаки перехода... "восхода" можете перечислить?

----------


## Грамани дас

> А какие признаки перехода... "восхода" можете перечислить?


Самое первое, что приходит в голову, - явление Шрилы Прабхупады и основание ИСККОН. Кстати, получается, что Шрила Прабхупада родился аккурат в середине "восхода". 
(Вычисления: если "восход" длится 833 года, то его середина - 833/2 = 416,5 лет; Шрила Прабхупада же родился совсем рядом, - спустя 410 лет после явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: 1896-1486 = 410)

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Самое первое, что приходит в голову, - явление Шрилы Прабхупады и основание ИСККОН. Кстати, получается, что Шрила Прабхупада родился аккурат в середине "восхода". 
> (Вычисления: если "восход" длится 833 года, то его середина - 833/2 = 416,5 лет; Шрила Прабхупада же родился совсем рядом, - спустя 410 лет после явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: 1896-1486 = 410)


А как вам видится дальнейший сценарий развития восхода? Его вторая половина...

----------


## Артур

Золотой век ждут только те невежды которые ничего не знают о ценностях жизни.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Золотой век ждут только те невежды которые ничего не знают о ценностях жизни.


Артур, хватит говорить загадками)))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщения не по теме, а также искажающие философию вайшнавов, удалены.

----------


## Руслан

*Шримад Бхагаватам 3.11.18-20*

TЕКСT 18
Mайтрея сказал: О Видура, четыре эпохи называют Сатья-югой,
Tрета-югой, Двапара-югой и Кали-югой. Их общая продолжительность составляет
двенадцать тысяч лет по летосчислению полубогов.

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Один год полубогов длится 360 земных лет.
Из последующих стихов станет ясно, что общая продолжительность
четырех перечисленных выше веков *вместе с переходными периодами, юга-
сандхьями, составляет 12 000 лет* полубогов, то есть полный цикл из четырех юг
длится 4 320 000 солнечных лет.

TЕКСT 19

Сатья-юга продолжается 4 800 лет полубогов, Tрета-юга -
3 600 лет полубогов, Двапара-юга длится 2 400 лет, а Кали-юга -
1 200 лет полубогов.

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: Как уже говорилось, один год полубогов составляет 360
человеческих лет. Следовательно, продолжительность
Сатья-юги равна 4 800 х 360, то есть 1 728 000 лет. Tрета-юга длится 3 600 х 360, то
есть 1 296 000 лет. Продолжительность Двапара-
юги составляет 2 400 х 360, или 864 000 лет. И, наконец, Кали-юга
длится 1 200 х 360, или 432 000 лет.

TЕКСT 20
Переходные периоды, которые предшествуют каждому веку и
завершают его, длятся по нескольку сотен лет полубогов. Сведущие астрономы
называют эти периоды юга-сандхьями, или стыками двух эпох. В переходные
периоды на стыке двух юг совершаются всевозможные религиозные обряды.

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

Золотой век это Сатья Юга, а сейчас не золотой век а золотое вкрапление в век Кали. Вот еще найденная информация, хотя непонятно, откуда здесь цифра 12 000



> В Брахма-вайварта-Пуране Шри Кришна предсказывает, что по прошествии 5 тысяч лет Кали-юги в мир явится Его мантра-упасака (преданный, поклоняющийся Его святым именам) и распространит пение и повторение имен Кришны по всей планете. Где бы и кто бы ни пришел в соприкосновение с этим методом, сознание такого человека изменится. Влияние этого метода будет таким сильным, что развитие века Кали приостановится. Этот период глобального духовного пробуждения продлится приблизительно до 12 000-го года н.э. по нашему летосчислению. Когда же он закончится, продолжает Господь Кришна, век Кали полностью вступит в свои права.

----------


## Alex Murti

> Золотой век это Сатья Юга, а сейчас не золотой век а золотое вкрапление в век Кали. Вот еще найденная информация, хотя непонятно, откуда здесь цифра 12 000


видать это золотое вкрапление началось в 2000 году,т.к.2000+10000=12000

----------


## Грамани дас

> Вот еще найденная информация


Харе Кришна! А можно узнать источник информации?

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/text/philosophy/vremya.htm

----------


## SergeiP

> ... Но что-то не видно, чтобы везде-везде-везде воспевали Святые Имена, и люди обнимались с тиграми, и проч, и проч. Тенденции распространения Золотого Века, конечно, налицо, особенно после основания ИСККОН в 1966г, но всё же, когда эта жестокая борьба с невежеством, наконец, увенчается окончательной и бесповоротной победой?


Так Золотой век и не значит, что ВСЕ должны будут воспевать святые имена! Такого и в Сатья-йуги не было. Такое бывает ЛИШЬ на Вайкунтхах.
Все уже сейчас имеют возможность сделать выбор в пользу бхакти - этого вполне достаточно!

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Золотой век уже проявился фактически серьезно.
Если не мерить уровнем чувств, а интересом к трансцендентному и разочарованием "демократией".
 Сейчас инертная материальная природа проявит все кризисы, уже очевидные для внимательного к мировым процессам.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ничего не хочу утверждать, просто привожу отрывок из Араньяка Парвы (Лесной книги) Махабхараты, где в беседе с Пандавами мудрец Маркандея что-то говорит о Кали-юге и возможно приводит дату начала Крита (Сатья) йуги, она же Золотой Век, если не ошибаюсь, оперируя какими-то астрономическими терминами:

"В жестоких муках пройдет конец юг, а потом своим чередом возродится (весь) мир, начиная с дваждырожденных. Через определенное время судьба будет вновь неожиданно благосклонна к миру. Луна, Солнце, Тишья и Брихаспати сойдутся под одним знаком зодиака, и тогда (снова) начнется Крита (юга). Парджанья будет вовремя посылать дождь, (положение) звезд станет благоприятным, и планеты будут следовать точно по своим орбитам слева направо. Наступит покой, изобилие, благоденствие и процветание. Час пробьет, и появится дваждырожденный по имени Калки Вишнуяшас, наделенный великою силой, умом и могуществом. Явится он на свет в достойной брахманской семье в деревне Самбхала* и силою духа возродит оружие и всевозможные средства передвижения, воинское облачение, доспехи и панцири. Этот царь, побеждающий дхармой, примет верховную власть и внесет покой в мятущийся мир. Сверкающий брахман, высокий помыслами, явившись (миру), положит конец разрушению. Так всеобщая гибель станет началом (новой) юги. Этот дваждырожденный вместе с брахманами уничтожит разбежавшиеся повсюду жалкие шайки млеччхов."

Я не астролог и не астроном, потому не могу сказать когда это будет (было?), когда "Луна, Солнце, Тишья и Брихаспати сойдутся под одним знаком зодиака". Если есть знающие, пусть посчитают, вот и сразу ясно станет когда же он наступит (наступил...), Золотой Век...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Час пробьет, и появится дваждырожденный по имени Калки Вишнуяшас...
> 
>  Так всеобщая гибель станет началом (новой) юги.


Это случаем не описание времени рождения  явления Господа Калки-Аватары?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Простите матаджи, но так как цитата непростая, лично я ничего утверждать не буду. Хотя имя Калки явно в отрывке фигурирует. 
Но повторюсь утверждать ничего не буду, так как принято считать что Калки должен явиться в конце Кали-йуги, и видимо перед всемирным потопом уничтожить всех калидеградантов (зачем правда непонятно, поскольку во время пралайского потопа все и так потонут...).

----------


## Tathyana

> Я не астролог и не астроном, потому не могу сказать когда это будет (было?), когда "Луна, Солнце, Тишья и Брихаспати сойдутся под одним знаком зодиака". Если есть знающие, пусть посчитают, вот и сразу ясно станет когда же он наступит (наступил...), Золотой Век...


В сообщениях номер 9 и 10 был ответ. Сейчас не та "стандартная" сатья-юга, о которой говорит Маркандея.

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

юга характеризуется качеством живых существ, которые в ней живут, поэтому и сатья-юга должна наступить в обществе преданных, несмотря на все отговорки карми и лже-преданных, что сейчас кали-юга

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Простите матаджи, но так как цитата непростая, лично я ничего утверждать не буду. Хотя имя Калки явно в отрывке фигурирует. 
> Но повторюсь утверждать ничего не буду, так как принято считать что Калки должен явиться в конце Кали-йуги, и видимо перед всемирным потопом уничтожить всех калидеградантов (зачем правда непонятно, поскольку во время пралайского потопа все и так потонут...).


Потоп наступает только в конце дня Брахмы. До этого пройдет еще много циклов из четырех юг. В конце нашей кали-юги вселенского потопа не будет.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> В сообщениях номер 9 и 10 был ответ. Сейчас не та "стандартная" сатья-юга, о которой говорит Маркандея.


Ой как интересно!
Оказывается бывают стандартные и нестандартные сатьйуги! А как это?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Потоп наступает только в конце дня Брахмы. До этого пройдет еще много циклов из четырех юг. В конце нашей кали-юги вселенского потопа не будет.


Да ну, всего и дел то посчитать специалистам когда: 



> "Луна, Солнце, Тишья и Брихаспати сойдутся под одним знаком зодиака".


А на самом деле, может кто-то из компетентных астрологов посчитать?

----------


## Tathyana

> Оказывается бывают стандартные и нестандартные сатьйуги! А как это?


Под "стандартной" я имела в виду упомянутую Маркандеей Сатья-югу, которая регулярно наступает после окончания каждой Кали-юги с приходом Калки.
Под "нестандартной" - те 10000 лет, которые связаны с Движением Чайтаньи (который никого не убивает в отличие от Калки-аватары). 
Маркандея говорит об обычной Сатья-юге. Какие у нас есть основания распространять его слова на эти необычные 10000 лет? Да и вообще, стоит для начала почитать, а что же конкретно писали про эти 10000 лет спутники Шри Чайтаньи. При чем тут слова Маркандеи, относящиеся к событиям, связанным с приходом Калки?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кто знает, Шрила Прабхупада где-то употреблял эти словосочетания: "ЗОЛОТОЙ ВЕК" или "ВКРАПЛЕНЬЕ САТЬЯ ЮГИ"?
Пока я нашла только то, что он говорит о нашем времени таким образом:

« Гинзберг: Как вы думаете: людей, повторяющих мантру Харе Кришна, будет становиться больше или меньше? 
Прабхупада: Больше, конечно больше. Теперь их число будет расти. Люди будут пользоваться этой возможностью на протяжении десяти тысяч лет. 
Гинзберг: А потом? 
Прабхупада: А потом они постепенно перестанут это делать.
 Гинзберг: Значит, это последняя надежда, последний глоток воздуха?
 Прабхупада (смеется): Да. Поэтому, чем скорее мы станем на путь сознания Кришны, тем лучше.


 А вот слова, сказанные в беседе с д-ром Арнольдом Тойнби в июле 1973 года: 
«Это Движение будет расти. В течение десяти тысяч лет Движение сознания Кришны будет расти и шириться: это предсказано в священных писаниях. На протяжении десяти тысяч лет У КАЖДОГО БУДЕТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ обрести сознание Кришны и таким образом достичь цели человеческой жизни. А когда эти десять тысяч лет закончатся, наступят мрачные дни Кали-юги. Но время есть.
 Десять тысяч лет — это немало».

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...Да и вообще, стоит для начала почитать, а что же конкретно писали про эти 10000 лет спутники Шри Чайтаньи.


Да, неплохо. Если уж мы ассоциируем приход Золотого Века с приходом Чайтаньи Махапрабху, то разумеется необходимы цитаты, связанные с этими лилами. Может быть Татьян, потрудишься и отыщешь? 




> При чем тут слова Маркандеи, относящиеся к событиям, связанным с приходом Калки?


А при том, что название этой темы "Когда же наступит золотой век?". И в качестве некоей информации мной выложен текст из Махабхараты, где дается формула расчета наступления Крита-йуги, искомого Золотого Века, которая связана с расположением небесных тел под определенным знаком. И все это должно произойти в будущем относительно рассказа Маркандеи. 
Представь подобные астрономические расчеты даты начала Золотого Века из лил Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и тогда рассчеты Маркандеи не будут иметь значения. Мы просто будем знать что Маркандея просто рассказывает о конце этой Кали-йуги и начале следующей Сатья-йуги. То есть говорим о событиях, которые наступят чере 400 с лишним тысяч лет.

Но все таки личной мне было бы интересно узнать о дате, которую называет Маркандея, Может правда найдется астролог, кто понимает о чем говорится в этом отрывке Махабхараты?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Через определенное время судьба будет вновь неожиданно благосклонна к миру. Луна, Солнце, Тишья и Брихаспати сойдутся под одним знаком зодиака,


По-моему, там неправильный перевод, ведь Тишья - это, как пишут, или накшкатра Пушья, или же (конкретнее) самая яркая в ней звезда - Сириус. Как накшатра/звезда может "сойтись в пределах одного знака"? Она всегда находится фиксированно в одном и том же созвездии зодиака! Кроме того, термин "знак зодиака" некорректен, ибо это термин из западной астрологии с тропическим зодиаком. В джьотише - "созвездия зодиака". В общем, неважнецкий перевод. 


Последний раз Луна, Солнце и Юпитер сходились вместе у Сириуса 1 августа 1943 (70 лет сегодня - юбилей!).

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> По-моему...


Понимаете Юрий Анатольевич, если бы Вы говорили утвердительно и уверенно...
Но когда говорят "по-моему", всегда есть возможность ошибиться,  согласитесь.

----------


## Tathyana

> Если уж мы ассоциируем приход Золотого Века с приходом Чайтаньи Махапрабху, то разумеется необходимы цитаты, связанные с этими лилами. Может быть Татьян, потрудишься и отыщешь?


Я встречала только те цитаты, что приведены в сообщениях 21 и 36.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Кали юга началась, когда Кришна оставил тело это говориться в Вишну пуране

В Брахма-Вайварта Пуране Кришна говорит, что когда оставит тело, то в течении пяти тысяч лет будет греховная деятельность, после чего придет мантра-упасака и десять тысяч лет всё будет шикарно

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Кали юга началась, когда Кришна оставил тело это говориться в Вишну пуране
> 
> В Брахма-Вайварта Пуране Кришна говорит, что когда оставит тело, то в течении пяти тысяч лет будет греховная деятельность, после чего придет мантра-упасака и десять тысяч лет всё будет шикарно


Кришна не оставляет тело, так как Кришна и есть Его тело. Кришна сам себя не оставляет. В игре ухода с этой планеты, чтобы обмануть материалистов, Кришна создал свой двойник, который можно принять за Его "оставленное тело".

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Понимаете Юрий Анатольевич, если бы Вы говорили утвердительно и уверенно...
> Но когда говорят "по-моему", всегда есть возможность ошибиться,  согласитесь.



Только в данном случае он абсолютно прав  :smilies: 
Абсолютная уверенность у говорящего  -тоже не признак того, что он знает, о чем говорит.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

а где можно прочитать эту Брахма вайварта Пурану на русском полностью ?

----------


## Tathyana

Вот еще нашлось на одном форуме: "Здесь ошибка: Сириус - это ТишТрия, т.е. тройная звезда., а Тишья - это древнее название 8 стоянки (накшатры) Чандры (Луны), которая в более позднем времени стала называться - ПУШЬЯ. И поэтому этот текст говорит о времени 27.07.2014"

А один исследователь утверждает, что это положение происходит якобы не только 27 июля 2014 г., а каждую тысячу лет. 

А еще Девид Фроули пишет что-то по этому поводу.

Но мне кажется, если бы все было так четко и просто, то мудрецы бы давно для блага не особо умудренных вычислили точную дату на ближайшее время. А они этого не сделали.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Только в данном случае он абсолютно прав 
> Абсолютная уверенность у говорящего  -тоже не признак того, что он знает, о чем говорит.


Вы астролог?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Я так понимаю - профессиональный) 



А сейчас откроет рот любитель. 
Новые факты о Сириусе! ТишТрия/Тиштар - это его название у иранцев, а не санскритское. Тишья и Тиштрия - это изначально всё же разные вещи, хотя и родственные и представляют разные грани одного, как бы сейчас сказали, архетипа (юпитерианского). Я теперь склоняюсь к выводу, что полностью их отождествили уже в наше время, во многом из-за созвучия. На санскрите Сириус будет - Лубдхака, и я пока не нашёл следов его использования в джьотише (но может меня поправят). Получается, в ходу он был скорее у египтян и  арабов. 

Правильно отождествлять Тишью только с накшатрой Пушьей. Правильно перевели в ШБ 12.2. 24: Когда Луна, Солнце и Брихаспати [Юпитер] будут находиться вместе в созвездии Каркаты [Рака], и все три они одновременно войдут  в  лунную  область Пушйу -  в этот самый момент начнется Крита-йуга.

Но это если кому вдруг интересна теоретическая часть. Практическая же - в том, что любые звёзды и планеты создают только самый общий фон в умах, скорее предпосылки, лежачий на дне потенциал, и, чтобы он реализовался, чтобы соотвествующие качества планет проклюнулись и проросли в конкретном индивиде, нужно развить их самому, так что от самостоятельной работы всё равно не отвертеться)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Понятно.
То есть то ли санскритологи РАН что-то напутали, то ли Вьясадева, указав иранское созвездие в Махабхарате.
Ну и ладно...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Если говорить точнее, то не золотая юга а према-юга.

----------


## Tathyana

Так речь о вкраплении, когда можно достичь премы, или о вкраплении Сатья-юги в Кали-югу? Похоже, действительно, о первом.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

так для информации, слышал в лекциях, что золотой век закончится тогда и продолжится Кали Юга, когда последний раз прозвучит Маха-Мантра

----------

